# Mozgov's Team Option has been Picked Up



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613409797619216384


----------



## XxIrvingxX (Apr 23, 2012)

Good.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sounds about right. Huge part of their success.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's funny because for a few years, all Mozgov was known for was being dunked on by Blake Griffin. Glad he's been able to shed that and make a name for himself as a good center in the league.


----------

